# ISO help making a smoothie



## SizzlininIN (Jul 17, 2007)

How do you make your smoothie?  I have some fresh fruit and plan to pick up some more tomorrow.  Right now I have red plums, red and green grapes and nectarines.  Do you just put your favorite fruit in the blender and add skim milk and ice?

I need some flavorful but not a lot of ingredient recipes please.  I should note...I'm not a big fan of yogurt.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 17, 2007)

Got milk?  How about a licuado? 

licuados/index.html


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks amy...sounds really good.  I'll have to pick up some berries too.


----------



## college_cook (Jul 18, 2007)

Yogurt is a great way to thicken up your smoothie.  (oops!  just saw the last line of your post!)

Are you looking for healthier ingredients?  I imagine folding in a bit of whipped cream would thicken it consideradbly, but it would also add to the fat and calories.


I like to make my fruit puree ahead of time, amd adjust the flavor of the component of the smoothie apart from everything else.  You can be as simple as pureeing different types of fruits together until you find a blend that you like, or cooking it with a little bit of sugar or honey to sweeten it a little bit.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 18, 2007)

_Sizz,_
_when I make smoothies for the kids I do sometimes use a bit of vanilla yogurt, but you can leave it out, I find it gives the smoothie a little kick. I use Kern's nectars also..I put in the yogurt, add a half can of peach nectar or more, (there are all flavors,) sliced or chunked peaches, a little honey and some milk any kind you perfer, whizz it up and serve the kids love it._
_The kids and the rest of the gang, love strawberry,banana, pear,I even added some cantaloupe to one and they drank that as well..Just find berries or anything you really enjoy and go for it._
_kadesma_


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 18, 2007)

I use some fat free vanilla yogurt, the fruit, pomegranate juice, and some ice.  

I want to say about 1/2 cup of yogurt, 1/2 cup of fruit, 1/2 cup ice, to 1 cup of juice (maybe - I can't remember but I quit measuring).

I see where you don't like yogurt in which case you would just have to add more ice, or possibly freeze your fruit to make it thicker.  You might be surprised at how fat free vanilla yogurt tastes in a smoothie - quite different than by itself.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 18, 2007)

Oops. Wanted to mention, if you click on the numbers on the blender, you will find all kinds of flavors and combos. The not so healthy (but sound so good) peanut butter & the chocolate ice cream with cherries, milk etc. The healthier ones have yogurt, honey and/or  fruits.

I receive recipes from BHG. This one's not a smoothie but, the Mango yogurt pops look yum. 

http://www.bhg.com/recipes/recipedetail.jsp?esrc=nwdr&sssdmh=dm17.266613&email=1023070515&recipeId=R098839&_requestid=483392


----------



## Lynan (Jul 18, 2007)

In summer I keep bags of frozen tropical fruit ( diced pineapple/papaya/mango) and berries ( raspberries/strawberries/boysenberries) that are specifically made for salsa's, smoothies etc. A couple of handfuls of either variety, some low fat milk and icecream ( or yogurt, normally Greek in our house) makes for a yummy smoothie. The frozen fruit provides the ice factor too.
If Im feeling decadent, I use the glorious French flavoured syrups, like Monin, and proper icecream to add to a smoothie. Then I do 20 mins on exercycle or just feel plain guilty.


----------



## EcoGal (Jul 18, 2007)

Great, now I'm in the mood for a smoothie!  Unfortunately it's 2:00 in the morning here and I don't think my family would appreciate my running the blender right now 

Does everyone freeze their fruit before blending or have you had success just with fresh fruit and ice?


----------



## evenstranger (Jul 18, 2007)

I prefer to freeze at least some of my fruit - whatever will stand up to the freezer the best. Bananas, whole berries, whole grapes all work well - and by using fruit to freeze the smoothie, you don't get that watered down taste from the ice. As far as a base goes, milk is good, but I also like a sweet juice as a base, such as grape, apple or even mango juice. Milk will give you more of a milkshake feel, but the fruit juice is cleaner and usually more refreshing (and healthier feeling).

Don't be afraid to throw stranger stuff in there too... throw in some spinach leaves, add a carrot - my wife likes to add flax seeds. Whatever sounds good to you, give it a shot.


----------



## Green Lady (Jul 18, 2007)

Bananas add a creamy texture to a smoothie.  If it's frozen, some of the ice can be eliminated.

I also add some golden flax seeds.  Great way to get the Omega 3's.

In addition, sometimes I add creamy peanut butter, almond butter, or tahini (ground sesame seeds) to give it more protein.

Experiment and see what works best for your family.  Have fun!


----------



## Caine (Jul 18, 2007)

My base consists of 1/4 cup of Better'n Eggs, 1/4 cup of either plain, non-fat yogurt or unflavored soy milk, 1/2 cup of cranberry juice, and half a banana. To this I will add 2 scoops of whey protein (either vanilla or chocolate, depending on the fruit), 4 ounces of frozen fruit such as strawberries, raspberries, mixed berries, peachs, mango, etc and 6 ice cubes.


----------



## Caine (Jul 18, 2007)

evenstranger said:
			
		

> my wife likes to add flax seeds.


 
Just a point of order. Unless she grinds the flax seeds, they're undigestable and will just pass on through without providing any nutritional benefit.


----------



## Green Lady (Jul 18, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Just a point of order. Unless she grinds the flax seeds, they're undigestable and will just pass on through without providing any nutritional benefit.



I also use flax seeds (see earlier post).  I put everything in a Vita-Mix and the flax seeds are thoroughly ground up.  I don't know if other blenders are high-powered enough to do this, but the Vita-Mix is.  If someone's blender is less powerful, place the flax seeds in a coffee/spice grinder before adding to the smoothie mixture in the blender.


----------



## sidefx (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is my favorate smoothie recipe:


1/2 Milk
5 Frozen Strawberries
1 Banana
1/2 Cup Coconut Milk
4 Ice Cubes (Ice tray size)
1 Tbsp Sugar
Also a bit more unusual one:

1 Cup Milk
1/2 Tbsp Green Tea Powder
5 Ice Cubes
2 TBSP Sugar
1/2 Plain Yogurt


----------



## PytnPlace (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't have a recipe but I make smoothies all the time.  

If you skip yogurt I'd do a banana for creaminess.  I never use ice, just frozen fruit, yogurt and milk.  For fruit I always use a banana and a combo of whatever I have in the freezer . . . mango, peaches, berries, etc.


----------



## Toots (Jul 24, 2007)

I  make a smoothie almost every morning.
this makes 1 large smoothie

into a blender place
1 banana
1/2 c yogurt (eyeball it)
1/4 c orange juice (eyeball it)
splash Bom Dia Mongosteen juice
handful of frozen berries (blueberries and strawberries)

blend it all up.  Sometimes I add a nectarine or a mango in with it.


----------



## IainDaniel (Jul 25, 2007)

Mine is pretty easy

Some Protein Powder
Cultured Yogurt
Oat Bran
Milled Flax Seed
Skim Milk
Raspberries.


----------



## legend_018 (Jul 25, 2007)

I usually use about 1/2 cup of milk and 1/2 cup of non fat yogurt. I throw in a little bannna and frozen berries. i get the frozen mixed berries at the store and keep them in the freezor. Sometimes I might throw in some chocolate syrup too


----------

